# Musky handling



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it bad to put a musky on the grass? I have read it is injurious to take that slime off of them and i figure the grass may be doing that. I know to wet my hands before holding them... any other suggestions?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Best way from shore is to have a large net, keep the fish in the net till you get the hook out, pick the fish up for a quick photo (holding horizontally), then release the fish.....don't ever set it down, they will kick and buck all over the ground.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

A Boga or lip grip helps when getting the hooks out. Got a knockoff from BassPro for $20. Also if you have to lay them down, I've seen guys lay them down on a wet towel to help prevent injury to the fish and slime. But the large net and keeping them in the water is best.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

FYI - I've heard most of the knock off Boca grips are crap, as the claws don't swivel like a Boca grip.
So a musky wocould very easily be able to twist away from your grip.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

I've boated several 40"+ muskies and mine has worked great. For $20 i figured it was worth a shot. Biggest so far with the knockoff 46" 30lber...still works like new.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

This footage can be critiqued to death but the most important point of emphasis is just to be ready and figure out what you are going to do when you get lucky. I'm always looking at my cutters, pliers and net to make sure I know exactly where they are and seems to be at the most inopportune times LOL! Best to keep your tools in a box or holder like they mention.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link Brian. The footage showing exactly where to put your hands especially around the mouth was very helpful.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice video.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

There is a sticky thread on release practices at the top of this forum. Do everything you can to avoid putting them on the ground or even dry carpet in a boat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MadMac said:


> There is a sticky thread on release practices at the top of this forum. Do everything you can to avoid putting them on the ground or even dry carpet in a boat.


Steve, this was a thread in the Central Ohio forum for all the people catching/snagging musky in the Alum Spillway. It was moved to here by a moderator, and I think it was highly inappropriate. The people who wanted this information wont come here for it. The people who come here regularly already know it or like you said already have it as a sticky.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

IMO, the most proper way to handle a muskie is to NOT use a net at all, NOT to touch the fish at all. However, most typically want a quick photo with their catch. If you feel you need to use a net, this video certainly shows the proper procedure. But I feel these pros/tv shows can take things a step further and not net ALL the fish they catch. I know, they do it because they work so hard with SO much footage and when they finally get one, they have to ensure the fish is caught and captured on tape. Me personally...I do not net anything I feel is under 40 or 45 inches. I simply practice the exact same procedure on the smaller fish with a Boga Grip as they do with a net. Grip the fish, keep it in the water, remove the lure/hooks and those smaller fish are rarely even handled. If the fish gets away while trying to Boga it, Oh well, it would have swam free eventually anyhow. I personally have enough photos with fish in the 30s and don't care for another. 

Those fish don't have a thick coating of stinky, rusty nail smelling slime on them for nothing! And a net takes it away, bottom line.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

CG, maybe start a thread on Alum and add in the release info? Hopefully they won't move it that way. Good to hear that people care about the fish even if they aren't targeting them.

Shut, I agree. Unless my daughter catches it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Shut, I agree. Unless my daughter catches it.


Absolutely!....gotta make sure you get those fish in the boat for the kiddos! Its enough to expect the young'uns to stick it out muskie fishing all day.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

A little info on musky catch and release.


http://michapter54.com/pubfolder/PDF/Catch and Release finalpdf.pdf


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

SeaRayder said:


> I've boated several 40"+ muskies and mine has worked great. For $20 i figured it was worth a shot. Biggest so far with the knockoff 46" 30lber...still works like new.


They work great until the grippers don't rotate when a 42" at Leesville snaps its jaw boatside and is maimed for life. I upgraded to a REAL Boga last year and it's a great investment! I have used it on several "peanut fish" so far this year 'cause they tangle in the net anyway. Make sure your knock-off style rotates. I know they make 'em but it might cost 40-50 instead of 20. My .02


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I've heard a lot of that Gabe. The bigger fish roll so hard their jaws break due to the cheaper grips not rotating.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Gabe, you may think about upgrading your new Boga too....some of you may have already seen this, but this is the modification I made to my Boga about 10 yrs ago and its still going strong.....keeps the hands a safe distance from the fish/lure. Its a fairly simple modification if you have someone who can fabricate you a handle extension. Some allthread, a ring and lock nuts and handle and you're golden. The original Boga is the best, but I don't like the overall design because the mechanism is too close to the business end!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Paul, That addition really looks like the REAL DEAL! I am friends with a machinist and I'll see if he can fabricate something like that off your pics. How much length did you add to the handle?

Steve-That was pretty unfortunate for that Leesville fish but we learned our lesson. We didn't bring the net on that day because we were fishing out of a very small boat at the time. I have also heard of other damaged fish due to the NON-rotating head fish grabbers.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Paul, That addition really looks like the REAL DEAL! I am friends with a machinist and I'll see if he can fabricate something like that off your pics. How much length did you add to the handle?


Personal preference really...Mine is about a 12" extension in the handle making my hand about 14" away from the fish and lure when using it. All you need to do is get someone to machine some aluminum down about an inch so that it will slip into the Boga tube...re-use the pin that comes with the Boga to hold it all together. If you have any other Qs on the build, just shoot me a PM. Not sure of the exact measurements since it in my boat in storage until tomorrow....can get it all then.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info on C&R on these fish i have caught a few but never realized how fragile they were all mine went back into the drink after a quick photo.


----------

